# Making a Wood Soap Mold DIY



## kebrown

I made my second wood soap mold today.  I made a three part series of videos of the process.  I placed them on YouTube and the links are below. I also have included a picture.

How to make a soap mold Part 1
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yog0-s9OsDA[/ame]

How to make a soap mold Part 2
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTuN1RLT8fY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTuN1RLT8fY[/ame]

How to make a soap mold Part 3
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04guyicRDi0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04guyicRDi0[/ame]


----------



## dagmar88

Hey Keith,
Thank you so much; your mold looks great and I've been lookking for a good tutorial for a ling time!   
Dagmar


----------



## I love soap!

Awesome!


----------



## Godiva

Thanks for the tut!  Now have to see if I can do it.  Can't ask my hubby - he's all thumbs.


----------



## Godiva

I found another tutorial on YouTube on making a soap box.  It's 10 minutes long, but very entertaining.  See what you think.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ47vpHJJCs"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ47vpHJJCs[/ame]

BTW - has anyone on here used corrugated plastic sheets as a liner?


----------



## Norai

thank you, this is awesome 

... I'll tuck it away for some day when I actually have tools. /wistful


----------



## Guest

That is a good looking mold.The tut is great.Thank you


----------



## Lane

Looks great! I just had my hubby make me new molds...had a couple little errors, but they work!  :wink:


----------



## Godiva

Keith, what kind of wood do you use for your molds?  I made a box, using your instructions, and am fairly proud of the job I need, but a couple of boards were slightly warped.  Not the bottom, thank goodness.  Thanks


----------



## kebrown

Godiva,

Congratulations on making your mold. I use Poplar wood. I get it at Lowe's. It is more expensive than the pine but it is much straighter. Oak is also great. Post a picture if you get a chance.

Keith


----------



## Godiva

Here are the pics Keith.  I needed a slab mold.  I don't know if you can tell in the pics, but the side panels are the ones that are warped a bit.


----------



## kebrown

The mold looks great. I have never tried a slab mold.


----------



## artisan soaps

..


----------



## xraygrl

Just wanted to say thanks for posting this. I watched the tuts and went out and bought the stuff today to make some new molds from your design. YEAH!


----------



## luxurious bubbles

Thanks for the tutorials. My hubby made one today after watching; it's perfect. I haven't made my first batch yet, but I will be in the next couple weeks. Thanks again.


----------



## ezeriuke

How many pounds/ounces does it fit in?  looks good, thanks for the vidoes


----------



## mychicknpi

Does anyone have a link for just some small photos, or written directions? We live pretty far off the technological path and I am on DSL (deliberately slow line   :? ) dial up...it's dial up, not DSL, and our phone tech told us when he came out that it would be really slow, he was right, it is. Photos are hard to view or send, even when small. I would like to get a wooden mold made, but need some guidance.
Thanks.


----------



## IanT

> Almost anything that will hold liquid can be used as a soap mold. Cardboard boxes lined with Wax paper, plastic tubs, heat-resistant glass containers, wood, stainless steel, and enamel pans, anything that is not aluminum. For simple square, or rectangular bars of soap, you can use a brownie pan with square edges.
> 
> You can purchase soap molds from soap supply companies or craft stores, which are specifically made for molding soap. These come in a wide variety of shapes and sizes from bars to flowers and shells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Molds that were meant for candies and candles can also be used. Just make sure they are not aluminum.
> 
> If you choose to make your own molds, here are some ideas.
> 
> 
> Go to a home building supply store and purchase a short length of 2 inch and 3 inch PVC pipe, and a few caps for the ends of the pipe. A test cap is good for soapmaking since it fits inside the pipe and makes a flat bottom so the pipe stands up on its own. If you can not find a test cap, a regular cap will work, but you will have to stand the pipe up against something, since the regular caps are rounded on the end. The PVC pipe should be cut into 2-foot lengths, and then washed and dried. One of the caps should be taped onto one end of the pipe so that no liquid can escape.
> 
> 
> When your soap mixture is ready, pour it into the open end of the PVC pipe mold. Prop the pipe up in a place where it will not fall over, and leave it for at least 24 hours. After the soap has hardened, place the pipe in the freezer for an hour or two. Take the pipe out of the freezer, and remove the tape and cap from the end. Place the pipe under hot, running water for 30 seconds. Gently push the soap out of the pipe and let it harden for another day, before cutting it into round pieces.
> 
> 
> You can also make soap molds out of scrap plywood or white/yellow pine.
> 
> 
> Here are instructions for a 4 X 15-inch wooden soap mold.
> 
> 
> Materials needed:
> 
> 
> 1 base (5 X16 ½ X ¼ inch plywood)
> 
> 2 sides (3/4 X 3 ½ X 15) 2 ends (3/4 X 3 ½ X 7)
> 
> 4 end cleats (¾ X 3 ¼ X 3 ½) 4 hinges (2 inch utility) and nails, 4 - 3 penny nails and glue
> 
> 
> Assembly:
> 
> 
> 1) Mark the base to locate the sides (2 inches) and ends (3/4 inches) 2) Attach the sides to the base using the hinges
> 
> 3) Attach cleats to ends using nails and or glue
> 
> 4) Position ends on sides to form box
> 
> 5) Drill a small hole big enough for a 3-penny nail, through the cleat into the side of the box (on each side) and slip a nail into each hole
> 
> 
> When your soap mixture is ready, use Wax paper, or Reynolds freezer paper (shiny side down), to line the mold. Pour the soap mixture into the mold. Cover it with an old towel and let it set for 24 hours. Test the soap with your fingertips. If it has not set-up, rewrap it and wait another 24 hours. When the soap is ready, unwrap the liner and unhinge the mold. Peel the liner away. The soap may be cut immediately, but must be allowed to cure for at least 3 weeks before using.



http://www.essortment.com/hobbies/soapm ... o_suhq.htm


----------



## mychicknpi

Thank you so much Ian! That is what I was looking for!


----------



## RoseMarie

Hubby and I made a couple to but ours doesn't look nearly bout as good as yours does!  You can see the sky between our boards! lol I was trying to do it on the band saw but the board was too long so hubby had to cut it with the skill saw. It works so I guess that's all that counts. I've used them twice now and love how the soap looks once it's cut. Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## IanT

mychicknpi said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Ian! That is what I was looking for!



 glad I could help!


----------



## node4

Love the design, what were the board measurements? Did it come from one piece of board?
Thanks
Jay


----------



## chefinblue

Really wonderful..all the posts/pixs/vids and instructions. I need to make molds this weekend so this is perfect...

Here's a question: does the thickness of the mold make a difference in how the soap cures? I've been using lined cardboard but when I do none of my batches work out..I suspect it's the olive oil (it may not be pure) I'm using but it did make me wonder about the the cardboard..that maybe it's too thin?

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

